# pine ridge orchids



## troy (Aug 27, 2014)

Anybody have reviews?


----------



## AdamD (Aug 27, 2014)

It's for sale. Are you thinking of buying it?


----------



## troy (Aug 27, 2014)

His property?


----------



## troy (Aug 27, 2014)

I was referring to previous plant orders from him


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 28, 2014)

i think they had a good reputation, but i don't think they're shipping anymore


----------

